# Low Fat Low Carb Toffee Protein Pancakes with Chocolate Sauce



## tonyc74

Struggling to find things i can eat at the moment due to my diet but these arent too bad had then sunday kept me going....


----------



## OJay

Nice


----------



## tonyc74

muffins this time...they are a bit fresh airish lol but anything helps when you are just eating egg whites and whey!


----------



## Mighty.Panda

And this is all low carb? What kind of witchcraft is this :drool:


----------



## GolfDelta

Tried those pancakes but with Extreme Blueberry cheesecake whey and fresh blueberries in the mixture,people NEED to try it!Will try the muffins tomorrow.Reps for these recipes mate!


----------



## tonyc74

Mighty.Panda said:


> And this is all low carb? What kind of witchcraft is this :drool:


yeah trust me the pancake was good but the muffins were a little light shall we say!


----------



## Davehouse

After seeing the title with 'Toffee Pancakes with Chocolate Sauce' thought i'd landed in a fancy cooking forum. But damn they look good..


----------



## Raeno

Well I can confirm the pacakes are awesome. Ive doubled the recipe (so 6 egg whites + 2 Scoops of whey) which is probably more protein that I can absorb but when doubled, it comes close to filling me up for 2hrs (which is ideal). I cook em real thin & stack em up, then cover the top pancake with sugar free maple syrup (http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/syrups/josephs-thick-maple-syrup-maple-syrup) & that a good tasting plate of food right there


----------



## dtlv

Such a simple idea, not tried them but bet they taste damn good with a nicely flavoured whey... top share Tony. :thumbup1:


----------



## NovemberDelta

I am about to make right mow, i'll be back in 15 to say how they are.


----------



## NovemberDelta

I've actually just made these and am eating them now. Took less than 5 mins so easy. Really delicious. cheers.


----------



## Raeno

Ive revised the recipe a little now & taken the whey out! So I use 400ml of egg whites (been using pasturised liquid whites but I dont see why normal whites wouldnt work just as well) with a big dash of cinnamon. Mix the lot up, spray up a frying pan with some form of non stick fat & pour in a enough to fill the pan, without making it thick. They only take about 60 seconds on the 1st side to get some colour, then flip & about 30seconds on the other side. Stack em up, add almond butter to the top one, along with sugar free maple syrup & its money


----------



## murphy2010

Made these muffins a few times, actually really nice


----------



## tonyc74

Raeno said:


> Ive revised the recipe a little now & taken the whey out! So I use 400ml of egg whites (been using pasturised liquid whites but I dont see why normal whites wouldnt work just as well) with a big dash of cinnamon. Mix the lot up, spray up a frying pan with some form of non stick fat & pour in a enough to fill the pan, without making it thick. They only take about 60 seconds on the 1st side to get some colour, then flip & about 30seconds on the other side. Stack em up, add almond butter to the top one, along with sugar free maple syrup & its money
> 
> View attachment 93449


cool!

i think it depends on the whey sometime some whey can leave a manky after taste especially when its baked!

if i do use whey i just stick to one scoop now


----------



## methos

Going to give that a try now. Great recipe but quite possibly the worst camera work ever lol!


----------



## tonyc74

methos said:


> Going to give that a try now. Great recipe but quite possibly the worst camera work ever lol!


i dont have a camera crew mate just me and the iphone and the kitchen lol !


----------



## reza85

:rockon:NICE


----------



## methos

tonyc74 said:


> i dont have a camera crew mate just me and the iphone and the kitchen lol !


That was done on an iPhone??? Fair play then mate!


----------



## Kane T

Wish I knew about these when I was on my cut.

Can you do the same but with full egg?


----------



## tonyc74

Kane T said:


> Wish I knew about these when I was on my cut.
> 
> Can you do the same but with full egg?


yeah would be fine to use whole egg


----------



## pickle21

I just tried the pancake recipe. 1 whisked egg white, 1/2 scoop of strawberry whey & 1/2 tsp of cocoa powder.

It was too bad at all !


----------



## Ben89

This looks awesome. Definitely trying these recipes soon, I'm on a extremely low carb diet and to say I'm craving something sweet would be an understatement!


----------



## Wardy33

Yum


----------



## TypeR

Just made these with the pancake I used bsn banana come out really nice and for the sauce I used starwberry whey with a bit of sweetner. Really nice just what I needed


----------



## Dan 45

Any chance someone could write up the recipe for those of us that can't view youtube at work?


----------



## Wardy33

Defo gna try this tonight x


----------

